# Pipestem Dam Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com

Fishing really picked up today at the pipe. Moved shallow and the crappy bite that had been void appeared. Fish are responding best to orange, pink and red glow jigs.


----------



## Doug Panchot

Add green to your list of colors. Thats what seemed to work the best for us.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Green glow jigs are the ticket, Gandergrinder and I took 26 really nice crappies with a bunch that were over a pound. We fished a ledge, had hot action from sundown to hour and a half past.


----------



## Maverick

Just wondering where you were fishing GOOSEBUSTER3? I'm a crappie hunter :sniper:

Mav...


----------



## GooseBuster3

Fish have become very finicky, still managed to do pretty good. Green glow jigs tipped with very small minnows. Also you had to jig constantly to get them to bite. Fished 10 ft of water.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Not much has changed on the pipe. Fishing is hit and miss depending on the fish movement. Haven't heard much for walleye action lately, but there's still a crappie bite. Pretty much all anglers are working the shallow flats, around 5-9 foot. A few are working the deeper areas in the mid-teens. Most people are catching fish, but say it's down from a few weeks ago.


----------



## mallard

Fished pipestem yesterday and found fishing to be very slow.The fish were there,we could see them on the vexilar,but they would not bite.They would come in and look at the bait,maybe pull the bobber down a 1/2 inch or so and drop it.Any jigging would spook them.


----------



## Brad Anderson

A reminder to all fisherman: All ice houses must be removed from ND lakes by midnight March 15, which I believe is this Saturday. Fishing continues to be up and down depending on if the fish are hungry or not. Walleyes have been hard to come by and northern fishing hasn't been much to speak of either. All in all it has been another fantastic yaer of ice fishing in ND. God I love this place!!!!! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Big DIDO Brad!!!! We also had a great icefishing season to, you just cant beat pulling up crappies!! What i noticed the most was that the colder it was the better the fishing was in my spot, I dont know why, but im sure as hell am happy GanderGrinder and I found it!. Well its onto shooting snows!! There is never a time in Nd when you cant be doing somthing in the outdoors!!


----------



## Maverick

This was probably the last week or weekend of fishing for me so I took advantage of my Spring Break. I started out on Monday night at the Reservoir and had a awesome night bite there. A friend of mine had a permanet out there that you could live in. The size of the Crappies there is absolutley retarded. They were consistently 13" to 14". We couldn't find any small ones. We end up catching about 40 that night. We stayed that night in Jamestown and fished the morning, to find the bite was on at the PIPE. The crappies were very hungry there ( I don't know how many doubles I had that moring but let me tell you I was fighting 2 crappies most the time.) We got into a mess of them there. They are not as big as the RES crappies but just as fun. We left there at about 12:00 then we tok a brake , and headed into town for dinner. We stayed around for the night bite on the RES again and sure enough about 6:45 and they came back through just as hot as the night before.

In a day and a half we had to catch at least 125 crappies, we tried to keep track of the numbers but you know how WE do it...... tough to keep track when you can't keep your lines in the water.....

Great way to end the ice fishing year, because like GOOSEBUSTER3 it's on the the geese!!!!!!!!!!!! and everyone knows how I love those ski rats..

MAV.......


----------

